# Twisted & Odd Ideas for Disney Princess movies



## Simo (May 5, 2017)

The prevalence of these movies has always annoyed me, but as a society, we seem to be stuck with them, so maybe they can make some that are an improvement.

For my first Disney Princess cartoon, the Princess is a spoiled rich snot, who does way too much coke, and ends up getting knocked up by a guy who claims to be a Prince at age 16, so her family disowns her, and she has to live on the streets, and get an abortion. That's when she meets the real Prince, who valiantly takes her to an abortion clinic, which is surrounded by crazed and violent anti-abortion protesters, hurling stones and blocking their way. The Prince bravely cuts them down with his sword, and carries her to safety, and they live happily ever after, deciding that children are bratty and horrible anyway, the end.


Eager to hear other ideas for this genre, to help freshen it up!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 5, 2017)

i actually wrote a Disney Princess parody in school as a creative writing project, aptly named Walt Gizney's Cilerenda. This was over a decade though and predates this joke that had me in stitches.
This particular princess is a stuck up bitch who thinks the world owes her something. Rather than being a being pseudo slave for her step-mother, Cilerenda lives with her loving and caring step-father who gives into her every whim and want. All the household asks of her is that she contribute to the household by cleaning her _own_ room and her _own_ messes. She throws tantrums and throws the word "slave" around as if cleaning a toilet were really that hard. Blah blah blah, half way through the story, she sneaks out one night with her "fairy Todd brother", a flamboyantly gay goth kid who deals in drugs and underage drinking. They drop some LSD, go to a party at an acquaintance's garage where Cilerenda rips her thigh-highs and has to hurry back home before she comes down from the high.
it's a pretty long and hectic story. Too bad i probably don't have it saved anywhere.

My English teacher loved my writing so i was the only one allowed to use vulgar content in my writings. He actually made an announcement once before giving the assignment, "_No death, no cursing, no sex, no drugs, no booze in your stories. ...Except for PlusThirtyOne!_". Unless i'm mistaken, Cilerenda was the first story i wrote in his class. i also submitted a teeeeeerribly cringy Rockman fan-fiction but i changed the names of the characters and the setting just slightly.


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i actually wrote a Disney Princess parody in school as a creative writing project, aptly named Walt Gizney's Cilerenda. This was over a decade though and predates this joke that had me in stitches.
> This particular princess is a stuck up bitch who thinks the world owes her something. Rather than being a being pseudo slave for her step-mother, Cilerenda lives with her loving and caring step-father who gives into her every whim and want. All the household asks of her is that she contribute to the household by cleaning her _own_ room and her _own_ messes. She throws tantrums and throws the word "slave" around as if cleaning a toilet were really that hard. Blah blah blah, half way through the story, she sneaks out one night with her "fairy Todd brother", a flamboyantly gay goth kid who deals in drugs and underage drinking. They drop some LSD, go to a party at an acquaintance's garage where Cilerenda rips her thigh-highs and has to hurry back home before she comes down from the high.
> it's a pretty long and hectic story. Too bad i probably don't have it saved anywhere.



Wow, I'd love to read that! Sounds really amazing.

Huh, now I'll have to come up with some more ideas. Maybe as Disney tries to become more topical/relevant, they'll pay us, even


----------



## Mandragoras (May 8, 2017)

An acquaintance of mine is doing a Cinderella riff in which both parties are gay and wind up being bros. Apparently Cindy forms a girl posse that acts as palace security and it honestly sounds hilarious, in a good way.


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

you know.. if you take the latest batch of disney movies and show the premise to someone from 50 years ago.. i'd think they think it's wacky, twisted and odd!


----------

